# JButten Farbe vergleichen



## Daimond (22. Nov 2012)

Hi
ich würde gerne in Abhängigkeit der momentanen Farbe vom JButton die Farbe wechseln.
Aber leider funktioniert dies bei mir nicht mit equals und auch nicht mit ==. Könnte mir  jemand mal nen Tipp geben was man da machen könnte?


```
Color farbe=okButton.getBackground();
        if (farbe.equals(Color.RED)) {
        okButton.setBackground(Color.WHITE);}
        
        else {
        okButton.setBackground(Color.RED);}
```


----------



## Marco13 (22. Nov 2012)

```
System.out.println("Farbe ist "+farbe);
System.out.println("Rot ist "+Color.RED);
System.out.println("Sind die gleich? "+farbe.equals(Color.RED));
```


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Nov 2012)

Sollte funktionieren. Funktioniert denn setBackground generell bei deinen Buttons? Welches LookAndFeel nutzt du denn?


----------



## Daimond (22. Nov 2012)

Konnte alles  mit einem Freund klären hat sich erledigt, trotzdem danke.


----------

